# Rainy Monday Saugeye cranking



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Well, I had plans on turkey hunting today, but pouring rain is not fun to turkey hunt in. So I decided to put on the Helly Hansen rain gear and hit the creek and see if I could crank up some Saugeye out of the fall/ winter holes. My first cast with a sinking shadow rap got a 15 incher and I thought yup gonna be a cranking day. After an hour in that hole and no more fish I moved down stream on a rocky shore line that had current forced into it just below a shoot. This spot is usually red hot or dead, as it's only 3ft of water. Third cast I hit a 16" and thought oh boy their here. Two cast later I hit a 18-20" and dropped him, so he never made it into the basket. About twenty minutes in I was about ready to leave and decided put on a swimin image shad and cast across the creek at a shallow gravel bar. About 6 feet into the jerking retrieve "WHAM" and I knew this was an absolute hog. I carefully fought this old sow all the way across the creek and through the current and finally had her at my feet and new for sure she was big then. I got ready with the net and started to lift and guide her right in when poof....my line just parted like a knife had cut it off. Of course they always just lay there a couple seconds and just long enough to make a stab with the net, but then swim off. I said a few shucky darns and decided to come home. I have seen and caught my share of big Saugeye and I am pretty sure this old sow would tip the scales around 7 pounds. Oh well, my wife says those big ones don't taste as good anyway. I think I may just hit those holes again this evening.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

went back last night and got a 14" and one 4lb 13oz. Didn't measure or get a picture. I gave it to a friend on the way home.....so I guess it never happened


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

went back again tonight and got 4

16" -18" - 21" and 24"


----------



## johnnywalleye (Jan 27, 2007)

i hate to ask it but what is a swimin image shad, its winter. spring is far off. i probably have a swimin image shad . but if not then please inform. no expo in 2021. no seminars. what is the swimin image shad. where might i purchase one of these.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Google is your friend johnny. 



https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/heddon-swimn-image


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

yup, that's it lewzer. I keep at least three on hand. In streams and shallow water they are deadly. Fish them with a sporadic retrieve, rolling like an injured shad. Literally 100s of Saugeye have succumbed to these between me and my buddies. They are especially good in the fall/winter bite, I actually pull them more than smithwicks, xraps or husky jerks.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Adding some to the arsenal now.... Thanks


----------

